# Sub choice..



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

Best place I guess for this question. I've been trying to decide between the RE Audio SEX 12 and DC Sound Labs Level 3 12. Be running a pair at 1 ohm on a Sundown Audio 1200d. Specs are pretty close. I can get them for almost the same price, so that's not a big issue. If it matters, I'll be running a sealed box that is around 1.15ft3 after displacement.

Any opinions from you guys?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Using the term "sealed box" pretty much excludes what you're doing from this section. I really don't know if either of those woofers is designed to work in a small sealed box, but both companies make reliable subs. I'd go with whoever offers you the best support if something happens.


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

Both companies spec out sealed box for the 12's I'm looking at for 1ft3 after displacement. 

Should of posted this over in product selection.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Nocturnus said:


> Both companies spec out sealed box for the 12's I'm looking at for 1ft3 after displacement.
> 
> Should of posted this over in product selection.


80% of the discussion of substage on this forum consists of 12" woofers in 1 to 1.5 cube sealed.

For the record SPL is typically using a box with a massive port or exotic bandpass or horn design to achieve a fantastic peak at vehicle's cabin resonance.

Just sayin, wrong section to find guys who would know.

But both companies make some well regarded gear. I've heard products from both and both were impressive.


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

I figured people here would have more hands on with said brands. But like i said, I should of posted this over in Product Selection.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*There Ya Go !* - "... DC Sound Labs Level 3 12. Be running a pair at 1 ohm on a Sundown Audio 1200d. Specs are pretty close...


----------

